# RestHaven Pond #10



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

Went to Resthaven pond #10 off haywood rd on the left side at around 2 p.m. and laid into the Crappies.
Smaller ones were closer to shore and I used 4 pound test with 1/32 oz black jig head and a Southern Pro Hot Grub in green body and chart. flake tail.

Casted out as far as I could and got a good share of bigger size, those who couldn't cast out far caught all small ones around 7 inches.

Bite staying on till 5:30 p.m , then like a light switch turned off. Should start up all over Resthaven this weekend if the weather holds.
Biggest Crappies came by following out as far as you could next to fallen trees and a slow retrieve back.
Bigger ones were laying out about 20 + feet.


Good Fishing to All,

JimG


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

how many did u get


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

Only took 1 Dozen home since there's only two of us and released another 16 bigger ones besides.
Lost count of how many smaller ones were returned to the water.

JimG


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the report Jim. We're doing well on them too down here on the inland lakes...

I'll be out on Portage Lakes both days, I think... Will discuss it with the guys and go from there.


----------

